# US gift card question



## Jferrose (Apr 21, 2013)

An anyone tell me if US gift cards work in the UAE. I'm thinking like Applebee's and major chain cards? Thanks for the help!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not normally, the chains here have different owners. Most cards are limited to the country of issue I've found. But you can always take it along and ask before you decide whether to stay if they say no.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jferrose said:


> An anyone tell me if US gift cards work in the UAE. I'm thinking like Applebee's and major chain cards? Thanks for the help!


all the shops etc here are franchises so nothing to do with the "home country" chain.


----------

